

The First Ad Network For Instagram - benjaminlotan
http://instagridnetwork.com

======
benjaminlotan
"We hate ads, and our last goal is to spam Instagram and destroy the fun and
authenticity of the network for everyone. We want to push bold new ideas and
develop inspiring and tasteful ways for companies to interact with their
audience. "

------
kay_gundlack
that's what all ad networks say. you want to monetize something that you
didn't even create. create a new concept for app integration (or a new app
entirely) because ad networks aren't innovative...

------
omead
brilliant idea. completely open platform for instagrid. plus it comes from the
folks at sps and they have never put out a less than perfect product!

